# The First Command



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

What's the first command you teach your dogs? If you've only had one dog, what was the first command you taught your dog?

Benny's first command was sit. I remember he learned it his first day home. Perhaps it was coincidence when he did it, but he seemed to catch on right away. He also caught on to fetch immediately.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

same sit. its the easyest thing to teach.


----------



## Mommy2Jordy (Oct 24, 2009)

Sit was Jordyn's 1st command.


----------



## WhosABear (Dec 14, 2009)

Bear just learned sit today! Having a little trouble with Come though.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

WhosABear said:


> Bear just learned sit today! Having a little trouble with Come though.


Benny's first command was sit.  After 3 years, he still hasn't mastered the "come" command.


----------



## Smileyjunior711 (Jun 19, 2010)

Come because he loves to be near me. Today he learned how to sit.he really catches on


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo learned come first. =)


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

The first command Cocoa learned was 'sit'. Though we adopted him, and it seemed like he might have already known 'sit'. If that's the case, then the first command we taught him was 'high five'


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

He learned to go potty on command first. Then sit, lay down, roll over, leave/take it and just learned to come when called. It takes about 15 minutes to get him to learn a trick.


----------

